# Would you wear these pants?



## Guest

Would you wear pink pants on the slopes if you are a dude? or flourescent red?


----------



## TsEthan

Pink is not punk. Actually Pink means PUSSY


----------



## seant46

Its weird how both threads you made are about fashion. Do you like to snowboard or like the idea of people thinking you can:dunno:

EDIT: lol 3 threads actually


----------



## ShredLife

watch and learn young lady:

Save Snowboarding Pants


----------



## GNU-LOVE

Bmansthebomb said:


> Would you wear pink pants on the slopes if you are a dude? or flourescent red?


The Fact your even asking sounds like your insecure about your manhood to wear them anyways...

But on the other hand I think it is pretty fem to wear pink sorry emo boys!


----------



## FLuiD

You better be REALLY good if you are wearing pink and STILL have a penis!


----------



## LoganCormier

People will give you a lot of shit... but imho, I think snowboarding is all about being who you are and doing what you want, not letting retarted society control your identity. Only wear bright colors if you're good, though, because nobody wants to see a rainbow flopping all over the place. If you really want to, though, go for it. Just make sure you choose the right jacket with the pink pants so people will know you're not a chick.


----------



## Nivek

If you want people to notice you that much, you better be throwing down 9's and back 1 in switch nose to 3 out, i.e. really damn good.


----------



## danny.nguyen

I wouldn't wear it cos I hate that colour but I do wear red jacket (arcteryx).


----------



## LoganCormier

okay, that was the worst reanimation-of-a-dead-thread post I've ever seen. Just puttin that out there.

don't post on threads that are like 9 months old.


----------



## Seagull

I'd wear them... they'd never get stolen!.


----------



## linvillegorge

Nivek said:


> If you want people to notice you that much, you better be throwing down 9's and back 1 in switch nose to 3 out, i.e. really damn good.


This. If you can ride your ass off, you can wear anything you want. Wear stupid looking shit while riding like ass and you just look like a gaper to the extreme.


----------



## buggravy

Seagull said:


> I'd wear them... they'd never get stolen!.


If you actually have to worry about getting your pants stolen, you should probably pick a different place to ride.


----------



## linvillegorge

buggravy said:


> If you actually have to worry about getting your pants stolen, you should probably pick a different place to ride.


:laugh:

That or pick different girls to bring home. Well, if you're wearing pink pants, maybe that's guys to bring home... not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Leo

buggravy said:


> If you actually have to worry about getting your pants stolen, you should probably pick a different place to ride.


Depends on who is stealing your pants. Example: If I'm riding at Aspen and Kristen Kreuk comes up to me and demands my pants, she can have them. I'll gladly just hand them over.


----------



## Snowfox

Leo said:


> Depends on who is stealing your pants. Example: If I'm riding at Aspen and Kristen Kreuk comes up to me and demands my pants, she can have them. I'll gladly just hand them over.


Only if you get her pants.  

Sharing is caring.


----------



## Method

Soooomebody is attention starved.... or narcisisstic


----------



## Beatlesfan888

I think that should pretty much answer your question...


----------



## Nixon

If your doing it for fun. When I go up with my friends I wear Neon Pink shorts over my pants just to have fun.


----------



## NYCboarder

just make sure to get the sand out of your vag first


----------



## roremc

Nixon said:


> If your doing it for fun. When I go up with my friends I wear Neon Pink shorts over my pants just to have fun.


----------



## Deviant

Pink is only acceptable when you're a guy if..

1. You're marching in a gay pride parade
2. You've made many donations towards breast cancer research
3. You're a fucking ripper on the slopes

Even if 3 is the case, you are likely to be questioned....and possibly mistaken.

Nixon: Sorry, no, just no.


----------



## EagleTalons

I wouldn't wear pink cause it makes my ass look big.


----------



## ecks

I bought a pair of DC Severin pants in a brown camo last year on whiskymilitia and theres a color on it that looked white online but came as light red (pink). I was going to return it but they were $30 and a great lightweight pair of pants. 

Heres what they look like, mine are still in the attic.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

I'm surprised at how much attention this thread has gotten


----------



## Deviant

mpdsnowman said:


> I got em!:laugh: And I dont care what any of ya's say cause I like em:laugh: Trust me the people with me in the tree's will appreciate it! I can leave em all behind and they can see me from miles away:laugh: Well depending the the trees...
> 
> Should be here in a week


Well they'll match your gloves at least. You should buy one of these while you're at it...


----------



## Mr. Polonia

i like those MPD...what brand r they? and do they come in dif colors?


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Vans Barkworth


----------



## Mr. Polonia

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Vans Barkworth


thx :thumbsup:


----------



## oneshot

pink used to be the new black, but at some point black took there spot back as the new pink which is actually black. make sense?

pink is for girls, powder blue is for boys.. go to any baby delivery room and you will see..


----------



## Nose Press

I would definitely rock some pink pants, as long as you have some tricks up your sleeve if you start catching flak from other riders. Might i suggest learning a 360 BS rodeo, if you can bust that clean, no one will question why your wearing pink pants:laugh:


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

So what all of you guys are saying is that Pink is the ultimiate steez, restricted for the best riders... otherwise I don't see the connotation of colour and skill level. I'm not one to ever hate, however if i were, I'd tell you how stupid you look doing _sick trick_ like a flying pink rose


----------



## Deviant

Snowolf said:


> I just threw up a little....


Oh right, you're ill, this coming from the guy who posted this photo...:laugh:

http://files.myopera.com/Mathilda/albums/69442/5Men shouldn't wear tight pants.jpg

:cheeky4:


----------



## tAo77

mpdsnowman said:


> Do you know who that is...???


A guess, Jimmy Heart and Adrian Adonnis :dunno:


----------



## lannalee802

I guess I never really looked at what other people were wearing on the slopes. The only thing that caught my attention last season were the really long ts I see the rat pack wearing in the parks. When it comes to my pickins I obviously think about it but could careless what anyone else thinks. Just dont be surprised if people make comments when you are a male rockin pink. If you can handle it have at it.... if you cant just buy something else.


----------



## Biornus

lannalee802 said:


> I guess I never really looked at what other people were wearing on the slopes. The only thing that caught my attention last season were the really long ts I see the rat pack wearing in the parks. When it comes to my pickins I obviously think about it but could careless what anyone else thinks. Just dont be surprised if people make comments when you are a male rockin pink. If you can handle it have at it.... if you cant just buy something else.












Would you wear this to the slopes?


----------



## Biornus

Snowolf said:


> Absolutely not......:laugh:


Haha, come on, you would see 30 kids do the same next year, you would start a trend!


----------



## fredv1

I would wear them, think they would look pre slick!


----------



## shary

Pink is super kewl.


----------



## icerider2

GNU-LOVE said:


> The Fact your even asking sounds like your insecure about your manhood to wear them anyways...
> 
> But on the other hand I think it is pretty fem to wear pink sorry emo boys!


agreed ^^^ guys wearing pink is not hot.


----------



## Alexander

Live in Japan for a while and your perception of everything will change. Men even have purses here.

http://whatjapanthinks.com/2010/04/16/pink-is-cute-on-women-elegant-on-men/


----------



## Inky

mpdsnowman said:


> So what do you think guys...(other than you posted this photo in other threads:laugh:, What can I tell ya, im a busy guy in here
> 
> Would you wear these pants...
> They came in today. At first based on the size of the package I was like "Uhhh ohhh" thin as a piece of paper. But these things are well built. Great feel and everything...


Pretty slick but I think you should get one of these to truly show how much you love the colour orange.


----------



## F.T

I have these burton cargos in Violet. I'm currently doing a season, so I've managed to bank 2 full weeks boarding, but I'm nowhere near good enough to bust out tricks. I think it's all about how comfortable you are yourself. No one looks at me funny with my pink pants, because I don't give a shit to be honest. I love them...

I wear this jacket with them.


----------



## mangtarn

you can wear whatever you want when you are riding as long as you are insanely good at shredding.


----------



## labowsky

mpdsnowman said:


> So what do you think guys...(other than you posted this photo in other threads:laugh:, What can I tell ya, im a busy guy in here
> 
> Would you wear these pants...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They came in today. At first based on the size of the package I was like "Uhhh ohhh" thin as a piece of paper. But these things are well built. Great feel and everything...


reminds me of the 80's


----------

